# KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C*

City: Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Country: Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C*

City: Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Country: Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C*

City: Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Country: Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน



















zxc255098, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C*

City: Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Country: Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน




























htc, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 
Country: Taiwan 

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C
*























































htc, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 
Country: Taiwan 

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C*









FB高雄輕軌好行


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 
Country: Taiwan 

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C*



















a1818da, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 
Country: Taiwan 

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C*










claudius, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 
Country: Taiwan 

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C*



















htc, taiwan city forum

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 
Country: Taiwan 

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C*














































htc, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 
Country: Taiwan 

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C*




























Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 
Country: Taiwan 

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C
*




































htc, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 
Country: Taiwan 

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C*





































Leo214, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 
Country: Taiwan 

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C
*




































htc, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung 
Country: Taiwan 

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C*




























htc, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung
Country: Taiwan

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C* 











kawamuru0402, taiwan city forum

Kaohsiung 高雄 가오슝 เกาสง
Taiwan 台湾 대만 ไต้หวัน


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung
Country: Taiwan

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C* 


















































capsule910, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

City: Kaohsiung
Country: Taiwan

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II | 148.2m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C*















































yixun, taiwan city forum


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

To the right of 85 Sky Tower:
高雄流行音樂中心Kaohsiung Music Center by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

高雄林園鳳芸宮媽祖海上巡香 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr

高雄林園鳳芸宮媽祖海上巡香 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*June 12:*

2021/6/12/SA by 吳 政彦, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

高雄亞洲新灣區空拍 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

fanbart, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

師承侯布雄！星級Xavier Boyer操刀承億酒店Papillon | udnSTYLE

*師承侯布雄！星級Xavier Boyer操刀承億酒店Papillon*



在全台餐飲、飯店業者受到新冠肺炎疫情衝擊之時，仍傳出令人期待的好消息。預計將於2022年初試營運的高雄承億酒店，宣告將由世界名廚Joël Robuchon（侯布雄）的嫡傳大弟子Xavier Boyer（博雅維）坐鎮操刀，為港都打造高端餐廳「Papillon」。除了提供精製料理外，也將帶來新的就業機會。

現年41歲的Xavier Boyer出生自法國，27歲便獲得個人第一顆米其林肯定，有著與世界名廚-Joël Robuchon 超過16年的師徒與深厚合作關係。從助手、資深廚師、副主廚、主廚，Xavier Boyer待過三大洲、四個國際城市，共計擁有巴黎2星、倫敦2星、紐約2星、台北1星的經歷。在走遍世界後，Xavier Boyer成為了高雄女婿，並決定落地生根，將過去米其林餐廳的極致經驗呈現給港都。

承億文旅集團與高雄市文化局共同打造，由圖書館結合文創五星級飯店的「承億酒店」預計於2022年初試營運。其中位於26樓的餐飲空間，即將打造成「Papillon」，並由Xavier Boyer擔任總主廚，估計規劃40個座位與2個獨立包廂。除了料理設計及廚藝團隊建置訓練外，包含餐具器皿、食材選擇都將由Xavier Boyer 參與規劃，為台灣打造國際米其林級水準結合在地風土的高端餐廳。


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II  / TAI Urban Resort Kaohsiung | 148m | 486ft | 27 fl | U/C*

2021.12.04








a1818da, taiwan city forum


----------



## Taiwan Capital (Jan 22, 2011)

*KAOHSIUNG | Main Public Library Phase II / TAI Urban Resort Kaohsiung | 148m | 486ft | 27 fl |* 

*TAI Urban Resort Kaohsiung*

Online reservations open on June 13, 2022

*承億酒店 6/13開放線上訂房*


----------

